# 1985-1987 GT Pro Performer



## md250r (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a Pro Performer from the mid to late 80's that I got as a Christmas gift and it has been painted, parts removed/ lost etc. I was considering stripping the whole thing back down and making a play bike out of it. Is this valuable model if restored to original condition, or would I be better off to load it up with newer components and just ride the doo-doo out of it. Also,  if it is  worth restoring where would I look to find replacement parts?


----------



## tailwhip2decade (Jun 29, 2009)

*sure*

im sure a big GT fan would think it was worth a lot o' money if in good shape.

those bikes were the tits back in tha day. i always wanted one. purple pro performer. go figure.  i got martin aparijo's autograph once, when he was ridin' one of these in white!


----------



## Pure Bikes (Jul 3, 2009)

*GT pro performer*

Post pics. It could be valuable or not depending.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 3, 2009)

i had the purple one but my dad threw it away i was so pissed. he thought I didn't like bmx bikes because I started getting into classics. Ever since i could ride i wanted one of those gts but I guess i had my short time with it. I hope someone pulled it out of the trash because it would be a shame for it to be lost forever.


----------

